# Thrill of the Hunt



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

It has been a long winter in my neck of the woods as late as last Sunday it was snowing.One of our larger flea markets had its opening day today and apparently people were more than ready as it was packed with buyers and vendors.My 7:00 o clock arrival was late by most standards as I rarely find Flyer there.Ten minutes into my hunt I find a Pacific freight set with a 290.He wanted $25 for the lot but took $20.A good score for a common set but it had a white 640 hopper with black lettering which was my incentive to buy.It seemed to me someone replaced the yellow 639 with a red 642.However upon getting it home and checking it out more closely it was actually a red painted 639 boxcar.Catwalks intact brake wheel but a little paint flaking.A very nice find....Keep searching as they are still out....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The way they are just tossed into the box I would have only paid $15 at the most. 

Good deal. :smilie_daumenpos:
Even if it don't run.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice find, 
The hunt is always a part of the fun:smokin:

Gary


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is the 4904T set from 1949, 1950 & 1951. The Tuscan painted 639 boxcar and white 640 hopper are more rare variations to be found in the same set.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Real nice find, especially for the price. Both cars are uncommon, and the red painted 639 shows NRS in two of my Greenberg books. Is the plastic a reddish-orange? My books state the hole is present but without the brake wheel. Interesting find. You could amass quite an amount of cars just collecting the 639 and 642 box and reefer cars with all of the variations.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Cramden there is a hole for the brake wheel but no brake wheel.On the other side there is some paint flaking and the plastic is reddish orange.My books list NRS also....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice...I found a white 640 hopper at the Batavia show last year.I paid $10 bucks for it.. I think I have around 20 642's, all types of variations. I like them,lol...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

What is NRS?


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

NRS means no recent sales or no reported sales....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Makes sense. Thanks flyguy.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

NRS indicates No Reported Sales, which typically means the item/items were Never Made


----------

